# $25 2AA lights?



## pri0n (Jul 19, 2010)

A caving group I'm in is making a list of things to buy and i noticed they had mini maglites on their inventory for 25 bucks a piece. Now I know maglites are pretty much obsolete just by comparing them to my itp a3 which is a fourth the size and brighter. What's the best alternative to mags for the 25 dollar price range? I wish we could get quarks but those are a little too over budget.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 19, 2010)

I suggest these based on word of mouth, but they're the loaner light I'd buy if I had money for loaner lights.

Romisen RC-N3, neutral-white 2AA for $22.75.

Want brighter? Get the R4-brightness-bin XP-G emitter
Romisen RC-N3 II CREE R4 2-Mode for $25.75. I think you'd expect around 120 lumens.

These are highly regarded on CPF as a pretty good bang for the buck. GITD clickies, the anodizing is unfortunately not HAIII, but it's bright, small, and probably nicer than the MiniMag.

The Quarks are twice that, but they'd last for a loooooot of cave trips. I don't know if David does group discounts.


----------



## vickers214 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im a believer in you get what you pay for, but ive had a couple of these through my hands and the output is hard to beat for the price and if your on a tight budget i think they would ideal, the clip just falls off though so ignore it being a feature,


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39990

Like i say i personally only carry premium kit, but at $10.10 these are a steal, and like i say ive had no isssues yet from who ive gave them too.


----------



## vickers214 (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot all about the shiningbeam Romisens (i meant DX ones) ignore me


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I thinking the rc-n3 from shiningbeam or rc-c6 with 2xAA extension tube is your best bet.


----------



## entoptics (Jul 19, 2010)

MiniMags incandescents are 3-10 lumens for about 6 hours. At $25 your group is probably purchasing LED MiniMags, which don't have reliable published numbers. Likely in the 50 lumen range for 6-8 hours if they are using Luxeon emmitters still.

I'm guessing you won't want high output lights (>100 lumens) for caving. With cave adapted vision, those Romisen and DX lights might be too bright.

I'd suggest the iTP A2 (~$25), which is a single AA that will run for approximately 7 hours on medium at 18 lumens, it has a low mode of 1.5 lumens that will run for 60 hours (bright enough to make your way out of a cave in an emergency), and a high mode of 80 lumens (2 hrs) that would really light up a large cavern. 

With a spare battery, you have a very small package capable of VERY long runtimes yet still quite bright when needed.


----------



## hank (Jul 19, 2010)

I did caves for a lot of years using carbide lamps and little Energizer 2xAA flashlights as backup. My suggestion is, for any of the lights suggested, put a scrap of Scotch 'Magic' translucent tape over the lens to spread out the beam. Mostly in caving you don't want a narrow spot, you want general illumination.

I think you'd like these:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-162/Romisen-RC-dsh-C6-II-Q5/Detail (I have this one)
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-194/**NEW**-Romisen-RC-dsh-29-II/Detail (tempted, tempted)

They're adjustable flood-to-throw, with a very wide floodlight coverage.

I'd probably put tape or shrinkwrap over the head to keep mud and grit out of it, rather than leaving the head able to rotate for the flood-to-throw feature, just leaving them on floodlight.

The high and low are barely distinguishable by eye, though you get a considerably longer life with the low. They start off high, so you have to watch that if battery conservation matters.

Shiningbean had an extension tube letting them use 2xAA instead of 123.


----------



## pri0n (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I'll recommend the Romisen Rc-N3 as it has to run on AA and they seem to have pretty good output. These are probably just going to be backups that likely won't even see any use as long as everyone comes prepared like they are supposed to, but just in case they should probably have better lights than mags. Does anyone know about the reliablitiy of those romisens? Thats more important for a backup than output.


----------



## hank (Jul 19, 2010)

> reliability
Google 'reliability' and the product for lots of anecdotes, but YMMV as they say.

For caving backup, it would be wise to have one or two really bombproof lights as true backups. 

I say this as someone who's climbed out of a pit that we never found the bottom of (ran out of rope 180' down, couldn't see the bottom) using Prusik knots (we were young and cheap) and carrying a lit candle (two carbide lamps and three flashlights at that point were not working, from the water and mud dripping down the rope and on us.

You know the joke here: 
Q: "Describe the worst caving trip you ever had." 
A: "Fantastic!"

You won't get those suggested in a topic about spending $25, but I urge you to also look for 'bombproof' and 'waterproof' -- you'll find one of those in a caving party, on any long trip, may be more useful than four or five cheaper lights, in that extreme circumstance.


----------



## entoptics (Jul 20, 2010)

Obviously don't know for sure, but I'm guessing since a presumably experienced caving group is shopping for MiniMags of any sort, these lights are probably backup loaners, and not true backup. I'd hope so anyway.

Correct me if I'm wrong of course, but I was assuming the intent is an inexpensive spare for less experienced guests of the group.


----------



## pri0n (Jul 20, 2010)

entoptics said:


> Obviously don't know for sure, but I'm guessing since a presumably experienced caving group is shopping for MiniMags of any sort, these lights are probably backup loaners, and not true backup. I'd hope so anyway.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong of course, but I was assuming the intent is an inexpensive spare for less experienced guests of the group.



THis is correct. I have a sten for caving so I'm not worried about reliability of the groups lights as a whole, that won't be a problem. They are just extra lights to have around, and as far as I see it, they might as well be decent instead of maglites.


----------



## hank (Jul 20, 2010)

For toss-in-the-bag backups, you might go 3AAA. Lots of possibles there. One example
http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-279-41-4235-9-led-angle-head.aspx

Start here for summer discount info: http://www.dorcydirect.com/t-fall.aspx

Aside: consider Energizer lithium primaries, for storage life and cold temp. use


----------



## joe1512 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd recommend Romisen and itp brands. They are known to be good quality budget. Fenix is a bit expensive.

You might want to check out goinggear.com as they have flashlights by brand where you can see videos, pictures, and specs.

The itp A2 is a 1xAA light with 80 lumens max, a twisty so it won't come on in your pocket, and 3 modes. It is a nice light.

Unfortunately, the less keychain-oriented lights of theirs are too expensive (their nice infinite adjust 1 or 2xAA lights are 40 bucks). 

Romisen is good but they don't have all that great of mode selections. You will have a high, a still-pretty-high medium and a strobe many times. You don't want this in a cave. So be careful when looking at their stuff.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 22, 2010)

Right in the price range and better build quality....

SolarForce L2R, 2X AA great build quality and interchangeable w/ the rest of the L2 series.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually just received an L2R, and I can't comment too much because I haven't received the drop in for it yet, however, the quality is quite nice but I don't find it any better than the quality of the romisens I have.

I think it will be nice though to have it once I get the 3 mode memory drop in for it. Which none of the romisens have.


----------



## Jasonthephoneboy (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm no cave expert, but I do a bit of survival type stuff and I have to say a light that is reliable and long lived is worth its weight in gold. I am just now getting into the whole awesomeness of high output lights, so excuse my ignorance. :shakehead

I have owned maglights my whole life and they are quality lights.For "normal" (like I used to be :ironic people. When they came out with an LED version I was in heaven. I know that the D cells (icnans) run "for 10 hours". I have never personally ran one that long at one time but adding trips together I'd say thats close. I have a 3 AA cell LED minimag that I have got at least 6+ hours on. It is a decent light and it will do you well in a pinch. Given the fact you are in a total darkness area I'd expect their output to be enough. I would also add a spot to spill is a good buy for what your doing. Even though minimag LEDs aren't as good for spot to spill like the mag icans are.

I just don't want you to over look minimags (LED version) just because there are "brighter" "cooler" "fancier" lights out there. 

Then again who am I to talk, I just got my Lenser p14 :naughty:and now I'm throwing my Maglights out.......:laughing:. Just kidding!


----------



## ryaxnb (Aug 9, 2010)

ironically, probably minimags are always a good value... 
The luxeon rebel ones have killer runtime on alkalines (which i assume youll be using) circa 5 hours on high. and are bright enough and dont get dimmer as the batteries get older. Score one for Mag Instruments MiniMag LED Rebel. 
:twothumbs
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-122/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-II-Cree/Detail
this is also a good light, in fact any shiningbeam romisen light should serve you well. they all are under $30 and this one is right under $25, about $27 shipped.
Youd want multi-mode preferrably for the low mode (which has longer runtimes, important with puny alkalines) and another good choice is their G2, which is under $20 and offers multi-mode, 1xAA, brighter than a MiniMag Rebel but a bit less runtime.


----------



## ODatsBright (Aug 9, 2010)

I second the Romisen's. I'm really impressed with the neutral white RC-N3 that I got "just to try them out". Something like 120lm high and 40lm low and takes both AA and CR-123. A little diffusion tape on the lens and it should give great service for spelunking and it was ~$25 shipped.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 9, 2010)

"Caving" and "budget light" do not belong in the same statement.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 9, 2010)

hank said:


> I say this as someone who's climbed out of a pit that we never found the bottom of
> (ran out of rope 180' down, couldn't see the bottom) using Prusik knots (we were young and cheap)
> and carrying a lit candle (two carbide lamps and three flashlights at that point were not working,
> from the water and mud dripping down the rope and on us.


 

Hank --

We would REALLY enjoy *hearing all about this experience* !

If you wouldn't mind . . . .

:wave:



Perhaps you could start a new thread for it ?

Please post the Link to it, here.


Thank you.

lovecpf
_


----------



## hank (Aug 10, 2010)

> climbing

That's all there is to the story, Burgess; high school kids decades ago. We borrowed real mechanical ascenders, which work a lot better than Prusik knots in slippery wet conditions, and did it right the next time.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 10, 2010)

but . . . .


Doing it all, by* Candle Light* ? ? ? 


:candle:


:eeksign:
_


----------



## hank (Aug 10, 2010)

> by candlelight

Hey, always carry three light sources, was the rule of thumb. The candle was the third. I could've stopped and reloaded my carbide lamp, or taken apart my little Eveready 2xAA flashlight and replaced the batteries--but ascending a rope is pretty simple, so I just climbed on out rather than do the fiddly stuff and the candle held out.
I'd have had to put the candle out to have hands free to get into the backpack anyhow and I knew I could refill the lamp or replace flashlight batteries in the dark, practiced that plenty.


----------



## InHisName (Aug 11, 2010)

Three? I usually had 4 or 5 sources. Last was candle. Once had long wait for another group to catch up and used all the carbide, then all the candles keeping heat in the poncho tent. THEN started to get cold. Those electrics just didn't make heat when you wanted them to!

I once was going to go up rope with a candle, but leader insisted either electric or in the dark. 237' Neversink, the no stretch line yo-yo'd 75'. Such a trip in the dark! [well sorta, there WAS a spot of sky showing, but still DARK @ 237']


----------



## hank (Aug 11, 2010)

PS, this points out the value of having a _good_strong_big_ loop of cord attached to your flashlight. The little [email protected] 2xAAs do have a sturdy hole in the tailcap, if you use it directly for a loop of strong cord. A lot of small flashlights nowadays have just a tiny little hole for a little wire ring.

If you're on a rope over a pit, you're probably wearing gloves and want to capture that backup flashlight by getting your gloved hand through the loop before you pull the light out of the bag! Don't rely on a little split ring; those can pull open if you hang up on something and put weight on them


----------

